# PC Explosion - Netzteil daran schuld? Bitte helfen! =)



## SatPK (22. März 2006)

Hallo   

Erstmal vorab: Ich vermute, dass das Netzteil kaputt  gegangen ist!

Wie es passiert ist:

-Ich wollte an den PC gehen und musste dazu meine Mehrzwecksteckdose einschalten
-Als ich sie einschaltete gab es eine Art Explosion in meinem PC und an meiner MZSD (die explosion war halt so ne sauheller funkenstrahl mit knall   ) (falls das wichtig ist: der netzteilschalter war auf on, als ich die MZSD einschaltete)
-Nach dem tollen Bumm war die Sicherung draußen und es stank verbannt
-Netzteilschalter auf off gemacht
-Sicherung wieder reingemacht
 -MZSD angemacht --> alles wie immer
-Netzteilschalter angemacht --> BUMM, wieder ne explosion im pc   
-Sicherung blieb drinnen --> ich hab den PC angemacht, da lief auch alles... nur lief irgendwas im pc recht komisch... irgendwas hat da ein schleifendes/kratzendes/halb lebendiges geräusch gemacht
-schnell pc wieder ausgemacht
-war erst mal happy, dass mein pc nicht gegrillt war
-neue MZSD angeschlossen (ich vermutete eine defekte MZSD) und Netzteilschalter auf on gemacht --> bumm im pc
-MZSD ausgemacht, netzteilschalter hab ich angelassen
-MZSD angemacht, PC war nicht an sondern lediglich der netzteilschalter auf on... dann gab es so n komisches piepsendes geräusch... nur ganz leise und unregelmäßig, danach klang es nach schmoren --> schnell ausgemacht

Ich vermute, dass das Netzteil defekt ist bzw. sich aus irgendeinem Grund selbst  ein paar Volt zuviel ausgesetzt hatte. Ich vermute, dass die Explosion im Netzteil war, schließlich gingen die restlichen Komponenten anschließend noch, was er ja wohl kaum bei ein paar hundert Volt noch getan hätte (überspannungsschutz scheint wohl funktioniert zu haben)

was meint ihr?? war übrigens ein Be-Quiet Netzteil!
Bitte helfen! Ich hab nämlich kA und brauch den PC möglichst bald wieder!!

Mfg sat


----------



## ich98 (22. März 2006)

verdammt mutig von dir nach dem ersten Knall, dann den PC anzu machen und noch zwei weitere Explosionen herbeizuführen.

Schau dir erstmal alles im PC an, besonders Kondesatoren usw.


----------



## Herbboy (22. März 2006)

schwer zu sagen, was genau den defekt verursacht hat. es kann auch sein,dass du das netz überlastet hast, dadurch das NT geschrottet so dass es danach dann wiederum weiterne schaden anrichten konnte... 


alles in allem würde ich das teil lieber einem spezialisten bringen...


----------



## Spassbremse (22. März 2006)

So, wie Du das beschreibst, hört es sich echt übel an. Oberübel.
Ferndiagnosen sind immer schwer möglich, aber nach Deiner Schilderung gehe ich schwer davon aus, dass Dein PC imArsch Hardwarehimmel ist.
Hört sich für mich nach einer klassischen Überlast beim Netzteil an. Wenn Du viel Glück hast, sind einige Kompoenten heil geblieben; jedoch wirkt sich meiner Erfahrung nach sowas häufig auf den ganzen PC aus; da Netzteile eben NICHT immer als 100%ige Sicherung funktionieren.

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## SatPK (22. März 2006)

Herbboy am 22.03.2006 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> schwer zu sagen, was genau den defekt verursacht hat. es kann auch sein,dass du das netz überlastet hast, dadurch das NT geschrottet so dass es danach dann wiederum weiterne schaden anrichten konnte...
> 
> 
> alles in allem würde ich das teil lieber einem spezialisten bringen...



mit netz überlasten ist gemeint, dass ich zuviele technische geräte am strom hatte oder wie? falls ja, das könnte ich ausschließen-ich hätte nämlich gar kein anderes gerät im zimmer an...
spezialisten... hmm... was meinst du wird das dann kosten? mein pc (siehe sig.) ist ja nicht gerade millionen wert....
@ich98:  ich hatte halt angst, dass er kaputt sein könnte  
                 die kondensatoren usw. soll ich wegen möglichen anderen schäden überprüfen oder?


----------



## SatPK (22. März 2006)

Spassbremse am 22.03.2006 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> So, wie Du das beschreibst, hört es sich echt übel an. Oberübel.
> Ferndiagnosen sind immer schwer möglich, aber nach Deiner Schilderung gehe ich schwer davon aus, dass Dein PC imArsch Hardwarehimmel ist.
> Hört sich für mich nach einer klassischen Überlast beim Netzteil an. Wenn Du viel Glück hast, sind einige Kompoenten heil geblieben; jedoch wirkt sich meiner Erfahrung nach sowas häufig auf den ganzen PC aus; da Netzteile eben NICHT immer als 100%ige Sicherung funktionieren.
> 
> ...



  ich hab den kram erst vor nem guten jahr gekauft, d.h. ich hab noch garantie... ist das denn ein garantiefall, wenn z.b. die graka noch mithinüber ist???


----------



## Spassbremse (22. März 2006)

Wenn Du nix übertaktet hast, denke ich schon. Auf jeden Fall umgehend den Laden/Hersteller kontaktieren.

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Flyer24 (22. März 2006)

Sowas hatte ich vor 1 1/2 Jahr wegen einer Überspannung an der 12V Leitung, das NT wurde daraufhin auf Garantie eingeschickt, auch bei mir hats geknallt und die Sicherungen rausgehauen kannst dir 100% sicher sein dass das NT defekt ist...


----------



## Kaller1986 (22. März 2006)

bei meiner schwester ist mal das cd laufwerk explodiert. die cd die da drinne war is dann voll gegen die wohnzimmertür und ich wär fast vom sofa gefallen.


----------



## ich98 (22. März 2006)

SatPK am 22.03.2006 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> @ich98:  ich hatte halt angst, dass er kaputt sein könnte
> die kondensatoren usw. soll ich wegen möglichen anderen schäden überprüfen oder?



schau mal, ob die oben risse haben oder sogar ausgelaufen bzw. explodiert sind.
Fals ja, sollte das System eigentlich nicht mehr laufen^^.


----------



## Ein-Mensch (23. März 2006)

ich98 am 22.03.2006 22:04 schrieb:
			
		

> SatPK am 22.03.2006 17:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm nem freund ist mal ähnliches passiert war live dabei:
vorgeschichte: er rief mich an, pc startet net und es geht nur das power-birnchen an sonst tut sich garnix also pc zu mir verfrachtet und anderes nt getestet und es ging alles. also am nächsten tag in den saturn gefahren und n neues nt für 30€ gekauft. ging alles   
2 wochen später ... 
wir haben bei ihm ne 2 mann-lan gemacht und als sein pc sich aufgehangen hat hat er den reset knopf gedrückt ... es gab nen schönen boom inklusive funken und gestank aus seinem nt + hauptsicherung rausgehauen. naja pc ins auto gepackt und bei mir dasselbe nt wie beim ersten ma ausprobiert und es lief noch alles was mich bis heute etwas stutztig macht.

@ topic: ich würde mal ein anderes nt vom freund oder so ausprobieren.


----------



## maxx2003 (23. März 2006)

Das Einzige, was im Netzteil knallen kann sind die Kondensatoren.
Sind die hin, ist auch das Netzteil hin.


----------



## SatPK (24. März 2006)

Erstmal danke an alle für eure Hilfe! 
Habe vorhin bei be quiet angerufen und meinen 48 Stunden Austauschservice in Anspruch genommen! Müsste also dann morgen schon das neue haben!
Der Rest der Hardware sieht eig. aus wie immer... Graka funktioniert noch und das Mobo sieht auch aus wie immer (kondensatoren scheinen ok zu sein)!
Drückt mir die Daumen, dass wirklich noch alles geht!


----------



## SatPK (25. März 2006)

Irgendwie bin ich jetzt froh, dass das Ding kaputt ging! Hab nämlich jetzt n neues bekommen und das hat 15 Ampere mehr auf der 12er Schiene    Anstatt 18 hab ich jetzt 33    und das für 0€ 
restliche Hardware funktioniert auch noch


----------



## rastamanvibration (25. März 2006)

Kaller1986 am 22.03.2006 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> bei meiner schwester ist mal das cd laufwerk explodiert. die cd die da drinne war is dann voll gegen die wohnzimmertür und ich wär fast vom sofa gefallen.


----------

